# Has anyone fished Lake Jackson lately?



## wormy1709 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thinking about heading up to Lake Jackson tomorrow to mess around. I'm mainly gonna be bream fishing, but will throw a rubber worm too. Anyone got any reports or tips for fishing it?


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

In Tallahassee?.. A friend just caught a 8.9# bass out of there. Still some good fishing out there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bowfisher91 said:


> In Tallahassee?.. A friend just caught a 8.9# bass out of there. Still some good fishing out there.


Think he may be talking about on the FL/AL line in Florala....


I've never fished it, done tons of ski/tubing trips up there though! I bet all around the s/e side in the cypress they'd hit like crazy!!!!


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Jason said:


> Think he may be talking about on the FL/AL line in Florala....
> 
> 
> I've never fished it, done tons of ski/tubing trips up there though! I bet all around the s/e side in the cypress they'd hit like crazy!!!!


Can one fish there with a Florida fishing license? Ron


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

RonA said:


> Can one fish there with a Florida fishing license? Ron


I've heard only if you launch in FL and I don't know of a public launch there...not sure ifin its law but it "sounds" reasonable...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought lake Jackson was in Opp?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I thought lake Jackson was in Opp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Sounds like there are a few.....here is Florala https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=...d=114839315941674472018.000487e6db927775c6eca


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I thought lake Jackson was in Opp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


There is a Lake Jackson in Tallahasse, Fl and Florala, Al. The one is Opp is also Lake Jackson, but the proper name is Lake Frank Jackson. They're easily mistaken if a town isn't indicated.


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

wormy1709 said:


> Thinking about heading up to Lake Jackson tomorrow to mess around. I'm mainly gonna be bream fishing, but will throw a rubber worm too. Anyone got any reports or tips for fishing it?


Did you go? Got a fishing report? Ron


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

skiff89_jr said:


> There is a Lake Jackson in Tallahasse, Fl and Florala, Al. The one is Opp is also Lake Jackson, but the proper name is Lake Frank Jackson. They're easily mistaken if a town isn't indicated.


x2 On Lake Frank Jackson


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

*Frank Jackson*

Has anyone stayed at the State Camp Ground on this lake in Opp ? Looks like I may be going to work for a company and need a place to stay during the week, wondered if anyone had stayed or fished.....


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

Camp ground is very nice with electrical hookups, tv cable, picnic table and nice views of the lake with shade trees.The fishing pretty much stinks this time of year, a few bass on the upper end past the bridge.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Croaker Chris said:


> Has anyone stayed at the State Camp Ground on this lake in Opp ? Looks like I may be going to work for a company and need a place to stay during the week, wondered if anyone had stayed or fished.....


Been several years but the campground was pretty nice. We caught a few fish but I remember the night before we left several locals pulled in at dark and hung a few kerosene lanterns off the big walk bridge that crosses over to an island from the campground. They started haulin in the crappie and did it for about three hours around those lights. Great lesson learned for me

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

